# Del Tapparo and the Critter Control are first class in all ways!



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

I wanted to let everyone know about my experience with Del Tapparo and the Critter Control. If you have not dealt with Del before then you may not know how he will bend over backward to make sure his products not only work, but that even when you have created a problem with one of them he helps you get thing right.

I installed the Critter Control in a loco and with my limited knowledge basically destroyed the product. I contacted Del and didn't know what I had done, but that the Critter Control didn't work. He had me send it to him and he fixed it, and shipped it back. Along with the Critter Control were direction on how to NOT damage it again, and what went wrong with the product. He made the repair, and sent the control to me an NO cost too. 

I installed the Critter Control in an Aristo railbus and after doing it correct, which took only 1 hour things are perfect. The Critter Control works as advertised, and was easy to install. Del has held my hand throughout this entire process, and even when I ask STUPID questions never seemed to busy to answer them and make sure that I would enjoy the product.

I am going to set the Critter Control up for automated operations, and plan to do more installs in the near future. I a world where you don't get what you pay for..... there is Del and his company www.GScaleGraphics.net to stand behind their products.

Art


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments Art. I'm glad we got it all fixed up.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 03/04/2008 2:53 PM
Thanks for the compliments Art. I'm glad we got it all fixed up.


Del is just being modest. I really screwed up the Critter Control big time. I mean I burned out components, and had the wrong batteries installed (to low a voltage). The only thing I did correct was open the box to get the control out and ask Del to help me. I really had given up but not Del. He said, "We will get this right!" Well the we part is not correct as he did all the work, but I do thank him. 

I have been running the railbus for hours now. Before it just sat on a siding and looked lonely.

Thanks again Del,
Art


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Art,
Are you SURE you opened the box correctly?
There are 6 ways you could have opened it!
Tom


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one of these in an Aristocraft critter, appropriately enough, and I love it. I ran it tonight. I have another in an Aristocraft RDC which works well. I wanted it to shuttle back & forth but it got too cold out for fiddling with magnet spacing last fall; I expect I'll get that to work in a few weeks now that Spring is here.


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tom Daly on 03/04/2008 7:25 PM
Art,
Are you SURE you opened the box correctly?
There are 6 ways you could have opened it!
Tom


Tom,
I could of been worse as I could of invited Larry over to help with the install. You know how a bear and a butt would do that don't you? Well Del would have to send a new control as that one would be in small pieces.

Art


----------



## wbmartin (Feb 19, 2008)

Art, 
Your review of the Critter Control is dead on! I installed one in an Aristo 0-4-0 for my kids to run, and they absolutely love it. Even with my shoddy installation, it runs like a champ. I have been considering installing one in an RS3 or U25B for the kids too, in light of the lack pulling power of the 0-4-0. What do you think? The train gets heavy quickly, with the weight of the passengers they have been loading in the gondolas! 
Bruce


----------

